# Mise à niveau iMac Tournesol



## ChIkY (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
On m'a offert un iMac Tournesol(g4) il y a de cela peu. Celui-ci fonctionne à merveille sauf que certains programmes ne sont plus à jour et m'empêchent de l'utiliser à plein régime. Je me demandais comment le réinitialiser même si je n'ai pas les cd/dvd de base venant avec. Il tourne sur Jaguar(10.2.8), faudrait-il faire une upgrade a Tiger(un os que je n'ai pas)? Mon but premier de cet ordinateur est l'utilisation internet quotidienne(Facebook, Hotmail...) ce qui n'est pas facile vu que le navigateur internet tournant le mieux est firefox(v2.0.0.20). Comment pourrais-je faire les mise à niveau du navigateur vu que les versions actuelles ne sont pas fait pour fonctionner sous Jaguar?
Ma configuration:
768 mb de ram
800 Mhz PowerPc G4.
Jaguar(10.2.8)

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Septembre 2012)

Jette n petit coup d'oeil là http://mac.oldapps.com


----------



## esv^^ (20 Septembre 2012)

Et trouves toi Tiger sur le marché de l'occaz; ça en vaut vraiment la peine! (j'écris ce post depuis un G4 tournesol sur Tiger- 800Mhz et 512Mo)


----------



## asteral (30 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous
dans la suite de cet échange, je remets en service mon iMac tournesol (je ne savais pas que c'était son nom, moi je disais demi-pomme) pour le donner à mon filleul. 
je voudrais le booster en ram. mais je ne trouve pas exactement les mêmes types de barrettes (DIMM DDR DSRAM PC2700 
savez vous quels ajustements je peux me permettre de faire ?
j'ai trouvé par exemple abondamment des SO DIMM (mais il me semble que c'est pour des portables)
et j'ai trouvé aussi des DDR2 ou 3, mais pas des DDR simple.

je prévois d'en acheter deux de 1Go si je trouve, sinon une de 512Mo pour avoir les deux RAM égales et tourner à 1Go

merci d'avance pour vos avis et vos éclairages !!
;-)


----------



## esv^^ (1 Octobre 2012)

Tu ne peut pas mettre plus de 1Go sur cette Machine. EN plus, tu as un slot accessible très facilement (au même endroit que la carte Airport) et un, un peu moins accessible à l'intérieur de la "demi-pomme" ...

Ce sont deux type de mémoire différente.


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2012)

Quitte à le démonter complétement pour la RAM, autant penser à mettre un DD neuf. Ca lui fera du bien aussi


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2012)

A priori *asteral *qui poste aussi chez les cousins a un 1.25GHz, donc Usb2 et 2Go possible.

Tu peux trouver ton bonheur pour la Ram chez OWC


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> A priori *asteral *qui poste aussi chez les cousins a un 1.25GHz, donc Usb2 et 2Go possible.
> 
> Tu peux trouver ton bonheur pour la Ram chez OWC



Je plussoie, mon fournisseur depuis 10 ans


----------



## asteral (21 Novembre 2012)

merci pour ces conseils !
mon copain est arrivé avec un paquet de barrettes. On a pu changer la barrette intérieur pour une de 512 (pas de bol, il n'en avait pas de 1Go pour cette taille de barrettes)
par contre il avait plusieurs petites barrettes Ram de 1 Go (celle qui est directement accessible à côté de la carte airport) et manque de chance aucune n'entrait :mouais: Il y a une toute petite différence dans la disposition des broches, imperceptible si on ne regarde pas attentivement leur répartition autour de la fente qui sépare les deux "paquets" (excusez mon vocabulaire de débutante).
alors qu'elle répondait à toutes les caractéristiques données par l'ordi ... je suis perplexe.
du coup j'ai commandé une barrette chez OWC. Elle est annoncée compatible, j'espère que ça va marcher ;-)

J'ai également récupéré 4 CD de Tiger dont on m'a dit qu'ils servaient à installer Tiger, mais l'ordi n'accepte d'installation qu'à partir de DVD universels ... avez vous une recommandation sur la marche à suivre ? Je me souviens avoir lu une procédure sur ce site, que je ne retrouve pas ... excusez cette question, je suis un peu perdue 

D'avance merci beaucoup 
La cousine


----------



## esv^^ (21 Novembre 2012)

Dans tout les cas, un tournesol  n'acceptera pas une barrette de 1Go; tu peut atteindre 1Go avec 2 deux 512, mais impossible d'installer une seule barrette de 1Go. Même si ce type de barrette existe, elle ne sera pas reconnue...


----------



## asteral (21 Novembre 2012)

Bon ben j'aurai perdu 40 euros. c'est bête, paske la barrette va arriver à Noel !
Pourtant, vous disiez vous même que mon ordi (tournesol G4 1,25 GHz) pouvait supporter 2Go de Ram ... c'est pas grave. je trouverai bien une utilisation plus tard 

et sinon, pour l'installation de Tiger à partir de 4 CD, quelques idées ?


----------



## Invité (21 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Dans tout les cas, un tournesol  n'acceptera pas une barrette de 1Go; tu peut atteindre 1Go avec 2 deux 512, mais impossible d'installer une seule barrette de 1Go. Même si ce type de barrette existe, elle ne sera pas reconnue...



Les iMac en Usb2 acceptent 2Go de Ram, désolé


----------



## CBi (21 Novembre 2012)

Le fil qui dit tout sur l'upgrade du G4 Tournesol, c'est ici http://forums.macg.co//showthread.php?t=165522&referrerid=8073


----------



## asteral (21 Novembre 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Le fil qui dit tout sur l'upgrade du G4 Tournesol, c'est ici http://forums.macg.co//showthread.php?t=165522&referrerid=8073




oups CBi ... "page not found" ?
bon, en fait l'adresse fonctionne si on copy-paste

merci !


----------



## esv^^ (21 Novembre 2012)

Mea Culpa. Je me suis planté.

C'est vrai que moi j'ai le premier Tournesol, donc j'ai pas pensé...
Désolé pour la fausse frayeur....


----------



## CBi (21 Novembre 2012)

asteral a dit:


> oups CBi ... "page not found" ?
> bon, en fait l'adresse fonctionne si on copy-paste
> 
> merci !



Désolé : rechercher un lien et le copier depuis l'appli MacG sur idevice c'est la galère. 
Voici un lien direct.


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Mea Culpa. Je me suis planté.
> 
> C'est vrai que moi j'ai le premier Tournesol, donc j'ai pas pensé...
> Désolé pour la fausse frayeur....



Ca arrive à tout le monde, et avec 3/4 génération d'iMac Boule, il y a de quoi la perdre


----------



## esv^^ (22 Novembre 2012)

Tu l'as dit!


----------

